# how much water to give a pigeon not drinking or eating



## PigeonQueen

Hello I have a pigeon with a gut infection which is currently on Baytril and Metronidazole. The pigeon is not eating or drinking on it's own.It weighs 225 grams (1/4 kg) or nine ounces. How much water does the pigeon need a day and how often should I be syringing it in to the pigeon??

Also is one ounce of seed the correct amount for a nine ounce pigeon? 




Thanks Jayne


----------



## Feefo

Hi Jayne,

How long have you had this pigeon? We need to know whether he just needs maintenace fluids or whether rehydration has to be taken into account.

If you look in page 33 of Colin Walker's book, he says that the average weight of a racing pigeon is 400 gms and that on average they drink 45 mls of water a day...this would make the average water consumption of a 225 gm pigeon 25 mls.

He also says that on average a pigeon eats one tenth of their body weight in grain daily. Considering that your pigeon , if it is an adult, is dangerously underweight that extra little bit should help, but I would consider giving him fattening foods such as maize, sunflower hearts etc if you can.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hi Cynthia, your information tells me I am giving the correct amount of fluid. Yes , the bird is definitely underweight. I am giving the pigeon sunflower seeds, corn and maize, and crushed peanuts.

Unfortuantly, the pigeon also has curled toes and is disabled as it cannot walk properly.I have just made a foot glove following the instructions from a recent thread which you put up about a Crane chick. Ill let you know if there is any progress.

thanks for your reply Jayne


----------



## Jaye

Is he/she gaining weight given all the food he/she is getting ? Or still underweight despite the nourishment and meds ?

What's the cause of the curled toes...string injury ? If so, then a little boot which fixes the toes in the proper position, along with the meds, should help significantly. Is the foot inflamed at all ? if so, the addition of an anti-inflammatory would help out, too....


----------



## Dobato

Jayne, just a suggestion for you, but at the weight this bird is at I would consider using Pedialyte for hydration instead of plain water. Pedialyte has 100 kcal per liter, or 2.5 calories for the 25mL of it that you would be giving, if it was used. I know 2.5 calories does not sound like much, but at this low weight, it would equal about 6-7% of this bird's daily calorie needs (I did a rough calculation). Better to have these extra calories if possible. To come close to something approximating an at home version with a similar calorie content as Pedialyte. To 1 liter of boiled water add 2 1/4 level tablespoons of sugar, 3/4 teaspoon of salt and 1/8 teaspoon baking soda (bicarbonate of soda). I have had a bird this light before and every calorie does count.

Good luck with this little one,

Karyn


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hi Jaye and Dobato, thank you for both your replies. I have made foot gloves for the pigeon and im going to get some Hartmans solution from the vet to replace using plain water. 

The pigeon currently weighs in at 284 grams (10ozs) and is on Baytril and Metronidazole. The poops have since improved but I think the pigeon has a gut infection of some kind.

The pigeon is remaining stable and I just hope things will improve. I suspect this is going to take time as the bird does not eat on its own.HOwever it responds well to affection and I just hope the pigeon will make it. 

Jayne


----------



## Dobato

Jayne, the Hartman's you mention would be an equivalent to Lactated Ringer Solution (LRS), it would not contain the sugar component that the Pedialyte would contain (or the home formula I posted) that would account for the energy factor from these. Pedialyte is still an isotonic solution with electrolytes, as is Hartman's and LRS, so will hydrate well, but just has a calorie component to it, where the other two don't, which can be of benefit in certain circumstances.

Karyn


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hi thanks for this information. I did not realise there was any difference. Jayne


----------



## feralpigeon

can you post a picture of the foot?

fp


----------

